# Hello from Oklahoma!



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi all! I just stumbled across this site while searching broadheads and I liked what I saw! I currently live in central Oklahoma and attend graduate school at Oklahoma State. I am married and have two boys. 

I am getting back into archery after a severaly year absence from shooting or hunting and I am looking forward to deer season!! I am absolutely ate up with spring turkey hunting and took my first bird by bow this past spring (Magnus Bullheads are awesome, btw). I also have gotten into competitive turkey calling and I call for a newer call manufacturer based here in Oklahoma called Gooserbat Game Calls. Check them out, they are great calls!

I'm looking forward to getting to know y'all and learning (and relearning) the finer points of archery hunting! 

My set up is not super fancy, but it works! I have a PSE Firestorm Lite, I shoot Carbon Express tipped with Wasp Jak-Hammers or Bullheads for turkey, although I am seriously considering trying the Magnus Stingers or Buzzcuts. I also use an old Winn Free Flight release.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

jblackburn.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! Enjoy the Site!


----------



## bcurry15 (Jul 10, 2011)

Welcome to the site and enjoy!


----------



## MtsMan (Jun 20, 2011)

Howdy, once was an okie but now in NC. Parents say it is hot hot hot over there!


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome, Okie! 
From an Ohio Buckeye. I'm sure you'll love the site -- I sure do!
See you around. 
-- Jack
www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com


----------



## jblackburn (Aug 5, 2011)

MtsMan said:


> Howdy, once was an okie but now in NC. Parents say it is hot hot hot over there!


It is super hot! We have had 50 some days over 100 and were over 110 for the last 10 days or so!


----------



## rolyat008 (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Welcome To Archery Talk!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

